# Best hoyt competition recurve for under $500?



## cadams77 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am looking to get a new hoyt competition bow and I am looking for one that will stick with me for a long, long time. I am looking to spend up to $500 so that is the only limiting factor. When I saw this I mean the riser and limbs, the whole deal. I had looked at the nexus and helix, but I know there are plenty of others like Formula or Grand Prix. I appreciate any help.

Also, I am just looking to buy the riser and limbs and string of course, no other accessories to start off.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Formula excel are fantastic, but you have to stick with those limbs.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

There is a Hoyt Aerotec and limbs for sale in the FITA Classified section. Great riser...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c -

For a non-entry level Hoyt on that price range, you're really looking at the used market. 

Frankly, if wmt3rd is selling an Aerotec - grab it... Just Match it up with almost any SF, WW or Samick limbs.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

Basically what viper said. $500 will get you a Horizon or an excel plus limbs, maybe a basic stabilizer and arrows but not enough for a sight. Stay away from the formula series, you wont be able to buy limbs for cheap. 

The grand prix stuff is brand new, so id recommend shying away from it, as you will pay full retail. As long as you buy ILF, you will be ok limb wise. Assuming you are ok with just a hoyt riser and limbs from someone else. It's hard to find Hoyt limbs for cheap, and there are others of same or better quality aplenty.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The "Grand Prix" stuff from Hoyt is not new...It's good 'Ol I.L.F. gear......Hoyt is just re-naming it to Church it up a little bit....Helps with sales that way...........Jim


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i second a used Aerotec. 


Chris


----------



## cadams77 (Dec 1, 2012)

What are some good limbs? I am looking in classifieds, but also considering a new Horizon Riser and just curious what limbs would be good for it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c - 

Almost anything from SF, WW or Samick, depending on your budget. 
You will be changing limbs more frequently than risers, first because of weight, and later because of feel.
Seriously, with the manufacturers I mentioned, it's going to be kinda hard to get a bad limb, providing you get an appropriate weight and length. 

Without knowing anything about you (how long you've been shooting this type of archery and current ability and budget), almost impossible to make a good call. The SF Premiums in glass/wood or carbon/wood shoot very well as do the Samick Privilege or carbon wood offerings. Whether spending extra for carbon instead of glass will make any difference may be debatable. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## cadams77 (Dec 1, 2012)

I appreciate all of the responses. I am leaning towards a horizon riser with wither hoyt excel or SF premium limbs.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c -

Probably shouldn't type this, but IMHO (and testing)....

Hoyt Excels ($179.99)= SF Axioms (79.99)
SF Premium wood/glass ($119.99) = SF Premium carbon/glass ($189.99) = Samick Privilege ($89.99) = Samick Universal Carbon ($199.99)

Your call.

Viper1 out.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Some things to point out since it does not seem clear to me.
1) A whole deal and limbs+riser are not the same thing. A bare minimum "whole deal" consists of limbs,riser, string, plunger, arrow rest. This is considered barebow. Slightly more bare minimum for olympic recurve adds on a sight and stabilizer.
2) If you are starting out and plan to improve, you will probably never just keep the first set of limbs. As you improve, you'll go up in weight.
3) Dont start with a high weight if you are just starting. 30# in my opinion is the absolute maximum someone should start out with.

Hoyt Horizon and hoyt excel/SF premiums are decent choices.
As viper1 mentions above, there are cheaper alternatives for same quality at new prices.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

C - 

If you're not absolute on the Holt riser, check out the Cartel Fantom riser, retails at $120.00. I just bought that along with some discontinued KAP T-Rex limbs (made by W&W) from Lancaster Archery. Along with a string the whole outfit was just over $200.00. Add any of the limbs that Viper mentions and you have a pretty good rig. 

Larry


----------



## cadams77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll look into it. I am definitely no expert, but I am trying to get a long-term bow that I can use for a while, I realize limbs will change, but just trying to get a start. And with viper's post I'm leaning towards the Samick Privilege limbs now. Thanks again!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Just to put a fly in the ointment..........is there any reason not to consider a Gold Medalist?

How many Horizons/Excels have been to the Olympics? 

Money saved could go to stabilisers or much more importantly good quality (read 'expensive') sights which would serve you for much longer.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Grey -

While the GM has certainly proven itself in years past, it's not without issues. 
People either love or hate the grip, usually the former. 
The limb weight/tiller adjustment is doggy at best, and most people find they only work all in or all out. 
Most of the accessory bushings (not the main stab bushing) will fall out sooner or later, if used. 

While it's a very stiff (fast) I-beam riser, given some of it's glitches, kinda hard to really recommend to a new shooter, unless the price is REALLY good, sorta like free. 

and yes. I have two of them...

Viper1 out.


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

Best Zenit is about $450 new, and it will be straight


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Grey -
> 
> While the GM has certainly proven itself in years past, it's not without issues.
> People either love or hate the grip, usually the former.
> ...


I've sorted the grip issue two ways.......... none, or Jager. 
My lower stab bushings made a hasty getaway one day alright but it failed. 
The 350 gram weight in it slowed it down and may have explained the source of the problem. A bit of metal glue sorted that.
I haven't had limb adjustment problems.

But, fair enough, that answers my question.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Best Hoyt riser for $500 or less thats easy all of them you can't go wrong with Hoyt. Just find your self some good limbs to put on it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If I had only $500 to spend on a bow, I wouldn't be looking at Hoyt unless it was a used bow.


----------



## Rodeoflyer (Apr 6, 2012)

larry tom said:


> C -
> 
> If you're not absolute on the Holt riser, check out the Cartel Fantom riser, retails at $120.00. I just bought that along with some discontinued KAP T-Rex limbs (made by W&W) from Lancaster Archery. Along with a string the whole outfit was just over $200.00. Add any of the limbs that Viper mentions and you have a pretty good rig.
> 
> Larry


I've been doing a lot of lurking here and researching. Trying to figure out what class I want to shoot and start devoting my time and money.

I noticed that the Cartel Fantom is forged rather than cast. It's the only one it it's price range that i've seen. I know almost nothing about bow risers, but i'm ASSuming forged is better than cast in archery like it is for pretty much everything.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rodeo -

Forged is usually better than cast for all the usual metallurgical reasons, but ... Will the difference show in your shooting and a good casting may be better than a poor forging. Just my .02, to help confuse the issue.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Greysides said:


> Just to put a fly in the ointment..........is there any reason not to consider a Gold Medalist?
> 
> How many Horizons/Excels have been to the Olympics?
> 
> Money saved could go to stabilisers or much more importantly good quality (read 'expensive') sights which would serve you for much longer.


Many of us started with Gold Medalists. I bought some of later ones made, before the quality issues arose. I believe they were $169 each. My son and I both learned on them. I never touched the limb bolts or the verta tune. Sometimes it is okay to shoot it the way it comes out of the box. I can't imagine a better riser for 169 mid 2000's dollars.

The Eclipse was a very popular riser in the low price range. The Eclipse had a loyal following that was unhappy when the announcement came that it would be discontinued.

...And I agree with those that say that for under $500 I would not be looking at Hoyt.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hank, I think the Eclipse was a victim of it's own success.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

+1 Limbwalker :thumbs_up :smile:


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Best, Hoyt, or under 500. You can pic two of those but not all three.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I picked up a couple different used (but like new) Hoyt risers recently for under $300 ea. Thats $275 for a riser and you can find decent start limbs for a couple hundred. But thats only the bow.... you will need a sight, rest, tab, arrows, stabalizer, oh yeah and a string, a bow stringer, a quiver, and a case for it all. Expect to spend well over $1000 if you plan to drop just 500 on a bow alone. But life is short so buy a good bow and have some fun!


----------

